# Yerevan - Armenia | İrəvan - Ermənistan



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

---------------------------------------------------------



















Parliament Building 













































History Museum









St. Gregory The illuminator Armenian Orthodox Church




































Opera




























































































































































































































































Nalbandyan Street









"Moscow" Cinemacenter









Sayat Nova Street


















Mashtots Institute of Ancient Manuscripts 


















Hrazdan Stadium


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Hotel Hrazdan


----------



## raz (Dec 14, 2006)

Very interesting pics! Thanks!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

interesting view in to the city


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

rare pics of yerevan around, so...thanks!

PS love the Botero statue


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*From 2008*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Good pictures! Much better than we used to see


----------



## dakir2004 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice pictures, but there must be still done a lot :yes:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## kant86 (May 4, 2008)

Muy Bonito Armenia y su capital !
Congratulations for your ''future'' capital ... and greetings from CANTABRIA- spain


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

city looks quite nice...better than I imagined...actually I had no idea how city looks like  :lol:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Turkish mountain, Ararat looks stunning from Erevan.


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice Photos Thank you .


----------



## AJphx (Sep 13, 2002)

impressive, it has a very monumental look to it. Those reddish stone buildins look nice, are those a traditional style?


----------



## AnadoluErmeni (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes it is.... Much of the architecture in armenia has that look. Its made with the Tufa stone.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

why is there such contrast in the city? some places are so beautiful, beyond my expectation actually, some places are not like this but so much behind those beautful places.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

The St. Gregory Church is fantastic.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

fascinating city. great photos.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Similar trident that Ukraine ??


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

Interesting thread.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics...thanks hellospank for keeping this thread alive.:cheers:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Very beautiful city, it has preserved a very autoctonous character that distinguishes it from other capitals in the region. It is great they have a very particular way of building with red/brown stone 
I loved this city.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Ararat mountain view from Yerevan by Cherished Jane, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cclason/


Yerevan city and Mount Ararat , Armenia by Alexanyan, on Flickr


Yerevan city & Mount Ararat , Armenia by Alexanyan, on Flickr


Yerevan , Armenia by Alexanyan, on Flickr


Yerevan city & Mount Ararat , Armenia by Alexanyan, on Flickr


New lights of Yerevan teletower by Cherished Jane, on Flickr


Metro station in Yerevan by varlamov, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

by selahattin kacuru
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5911161.-2207520000.1362951722&type=3&theater


----------

